# Looking for a infant milk formula distributor in Australia



## BigBrotherWu (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi guys, just trying my luck here. I'm wondering if anyone @ Australia, NSW can link me up with a distributor of some of the bigger brands of infant milk formula from Australia such as Karicare Aptamil, Bellamy Organics, S26 etc. Do pm me.


----------

